# Recording two shows at the same time.



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

I did search for this and judging from what I read it looks like I should be able to set 2 timers to record two different channels at the same time... right?
Well, it didn't work. I got a conflict msg and had to delete one of them. I even tried programming one, swapped the PIP and then set the other timer, but to no avail. 
Or am I not allowed to record two different channels at the same time?

Thanks,

Tal


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

What receiver are you trying to record them on? If it is a 721 it will work. the rest only have one tuner.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry, duh.
It's a 721.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

You are allowed to either watch one live show and record another or record two live shows at one time on a 721. The timer conflicts are bugs, I was getting soem phantom one's a few weeks ago. Try a re-boot see if that helps. Remember if you have exsisting timers the hour before that have a finish XX minutes late, and need to then jump to another channel, that will be a conflict.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks. I'll try the reboot. I generally don't pad the recording since it seems like everything records fine.
As long as I'm *supposed* to be able to do it, I'm happy. I figure they'll get it figured out eventually. 

Tal


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Make sure you also check what you have in the the start 1 minute early and end X minutes late options. If you have two programs from, say 7-8 and another from 8 to 9 and all have both options enabled, then you would have a conflict.


----------

